# Milan: oggi la verità. Elliott o investitore di Li?



## admin (9 Luglio 2018)

Come riportato dai quotidiani in edicola, oggi conosceremo quale sarà il futuro del Milan. Elliott prenderà in pegno il club rossonero oppure Li riuscirà a concludere l'accordo di vendita con il suo compratore? Si parla di Rybolovlev, ma non ci sono conferme a proposito. *Li e Fassone* sono a Londra e provano a concludere. L'ultima parola è di Elliott che può dire di no.

*Ma c'è un nodo: a chi andrà l'extra rivendita del club.* Ovvero, se Elliott dirà di no al compratore di Li si andrà in tribunale per fissare il valore corretto del club. Col debito azzerato, il valore del Milan sarebbe di 370 milioni. Li cercherà di far capire che il Milan vale più dei 740 mln pagati. E che quel guadagno deve essere il suo. Elliott ha chiesto ai suoi avvocati un parere in merito. Se l'extra rivendita andrà ad Elliott, il fondo probabilmente terrà il club. Altrimenti, se andrà a Li, la situazione cambierebbe. 

Con Elliott, per prendere il Milan sarebbe in corsa i *Ricketts e Commisso*.


Anche *La Gazzetta* conferma: Fassone ed i due Li sono a Londra per provare a vendere il Milan. Si fa il nome di Rybolovlev ma non va trascurata nemmeno la pista Commisso. Elliott può dire di no e prendere il club rossonero in pegno. Dal quartier generale del fondo filtra poco, ma la bilancia tende leggermente sulla possibilità che Singer si prenda il club e poi decida di rivenderlo. Oppure, che lo tenga per un periodo breve o magari lungo.


Anche *Repubblica* conferma: è Rybolovlev l'asso nella manica di Yonghong Li. Il russo, vicino a Jorge Mendes che a sua volta ha contatti stretti con Fassone e Mirabelli, potrebbe firmare un preliminare di vendita entro la mattinata di oggi, impegnandosi a versare i 415 mln ed Elliott, oppure presentare una lettera di interesse in modo da guadagnare tempo.

L'ultima parola, però, spetterà ad Elliott che oggi può prendere il Milan in pegno.

*Il Giornale* in edicola conferma tutto, anche la presenza di Fassone e dei collaboratori di Li a Londra per la missione closing. Il nome sarebbe quello di Rybolovlev anche se ieri un collaboratore del russo avrebbe smentito questa voce. Ci sarebbe anche il problema del doppio club in Europa, considerato che il russo è anche proprietario del Monaco. 

Poi c'è il contenzioso con Elliott, dal quale non sarà facile uscirne fuori per Li. Il fondo può considerare Li inadempiente a causa del mancato versamento dei 32 milioni di euro. E' per questo motivo che Fassone qualche giorno fa dichiarò di non sapere chi aveva versato la somma nelle casse del club.

*Tuttosport sicuro*: Li prova a vendere il Milan in extremis a Rybolovlev ma sarà l'ennesimo flop. Sarà Elliott a prendere il club rossonero in pegno ed a gestirlo prima di rivenderlo. Il fondo ha già contattato Gandini, Maldini, Albertini e Giuntoli. 

Elliott convocherà il CDA poi metterà 150 mln per la gestione del club e per il mercato. Una volta perso il Milan, Li potrebbe non rassegnarsi e partire con una battaglia legale in Lussemburgo. Ma di sicuro non partirebbe favorito. Anzi. 

Ecco i soggetti interessati a rilevare il club rossonero da Elliott: i Ricketts, Commisso, un saudita legato alla famiglia regnante (non Al Falasi), un uomo d'affari di Dubai

*Corriere dello Sport*: Li sta provando a vendere il Milan a Rybolovlev ma Elliott non sembra assolutamente interessato ad accettare. Elliott già in mattinata potrebbe avviare l'escussione del pegno. A quel punto, Li darebbe il via alla battaglia legale. Sarebbe questa, infatti, l'intenzione del cinese. 

A meno di offerte clamorose, Singer non sembra intenzionato a rivendere subito il club rossonero. Anzi, pensa ad un nuovo management. Contatti, come già riportato, Marotta (ha rifiutato) Maldini e Albertini.

Ed infatti Fassone si è aggrappato a Mendes e Rybolovlev per restare in corsa.


----------



## admin (9 Luglio 2018)

*Anche La Gazzetta conferma: Fassone ed i due Li sono a Londra per provare a vendere il Milan. Si fa il nome di Rybolovlev ma non va trascurata nemmeno la pista Commisso. Elliott può dire di no e prendere il club rossonero in pegno. Dal quartier generale del fondo filtra poco, ma la bilancia tende leggermente sulla possibilità che Singer si prenda il club e poi decida di rivenderlo. Oppure, che lo tenga per un periodo breve o magari lungo. *


----------



## tonilovin93 (9 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Anche La Gazzetta conferma: Fassone ed i due Li sono a Londra per provare a vendere il Milan. Si fa il nome di Rybolovlev ma non va trascurata nemmeno la pista Commisso. Elliott può dire di no e prendere il club rossonero in pegno. Dal quartier generale del fondo filtra poco, ma la bilancia tende leggermente sulla possibilità che Singer si prenda il club e poi decida di rivenderlo. Oppure, che lo tenga per un periodo breve o magari lungo. *



Speriamo si sappia qualcosa di più oggi, non ce la faccio più. Anche se onestamente dubito che la situazione si sblocchi.. E sono talmente confuso che non so nemmeno per chi fare il tifo


----------



## Zenos (9 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dai quotidiani in edicola, oggi conosceremo quale sarà il futuro del Milan. Elliott prenderà in pegno il club rossonero oppure Li riuscirà a concludere l'accordo di vendita con il suo compratore? Si parla di Rybolovlev, ma non ci sono conferme a proposito. *Li e Fassone* sono a Londra e provano a concludere. L'ultima parola è di Elliott che può dire di no.
> 
> *Ma c'è un nodo: a chi andrà l'extra rivendita del club.* Ovvero, se Elliott dirà di no al compratore di Li si andrà in tribunale per fissare il valore corretto del club. Col debito azzerato, il valore del Milan sarebbe di 370 milioni. Li cercherà di far capire che il Milan vale più dei 740 mln pagati. E che quel guadagno deve essere il suo. Elliott ha chiesto ai suoi avvocati un parere in merito. Se l'extra rivendita andrà ad Elliott, il fondo probabilmente terrà il club. Altrimenti, se andrà a Li, la situazione cambierebbe.
> 
> ...



Epilogo catastrofico: Elliott non accetta la proposta di Li, battaglia legale,e Milan nel limbo a tempo indeterminato.Mi aspetto qualcosa del genere oggi.


----------



## admin (9 Luglio 2018)

*Anche Repubblica conferma: è Rybolovlev l'asso nella manica di Yonghong Li. Il russo, vicino a Jorge Mendes che a sua volta ha contatti stretti con Fassone e Mirabelli, potrebbe firmare un preliminare di vendita entro la mattinata di oggi, impegnandosi a versare i 415 mln ed Elliott, oppure presentare una lettera di interesse in modo da guadagnare tempo.

L'ultima parola, però, spetterà ad Elliott che oggi può prendere il Milan in pegno.*


----------



## admin (9 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dai quotidiani in edicola, oggi conosceremo quale sarà il futuro del Milan. Elliott prenderà in pegno il club rossonero oppure Li riuscirà a concludere l'accordo di vendita con il suo compratore? Si parla di Rybolovlev, ma non ci sono conferme a proposito. *Li e Fassone* sono a Londra e provano a concludere. L'ultima parola è di Elliott che può dire di no.
> 
> *Ma c'è un nodo: a chi andrà l'extra rivendita del club.* Ovvero, se Elliott dirà di no al compratore di Li si andrà in tribunale per fissare il valore corretto del club. Col debito azzerato, il valore del Milan sarebbe di 370 milioni. Li cercherà di far capire che il Milan vale più dei 740 mln pagati. E che quel guadagno deve essere il suo. Elliott ha chiesto ai suoi avvocati un parere in merito. Se l'extra rivendita andrà ad Elliott, il fondo probabilmente terrà il club. Altrimenti, se andrà a Li, la situazione cambierebbe.
> 
> ...



Ma Fassone in un anno ha mai detta una (U-N-A) cosa che corrispondesse alla verità?


----------



## Zosimo2410 (9 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dai quotidiani in edicola, oggi conosceremo quale sarà il futuro del Milan. Elliott prenderà in pegno il club rossonero oppure Li riuscirà a concludere l'accordo di vendita con il suo compratore? Si parla di Rybolovlev, ma non ci sono conferme a proposito. *Li e Fassone* sono a Londra e provano a concludere. L'ultima parola è di Elliott che può dire di no.
> 
> *Ma c'è un nodo: a chi andrà l'extra rivendita del club.* Ovvero, se Elliott dirà di no al compratore di Li si andrà in tribunale per fissare il valore corretto del club. Col debito azzerato, il valore del Milan sarebbe di 370 milioni. Li cercherà di far capire che il Milan vale più dei 740 mln pagati. E che quel guadagno deve essere il suo. Elliott ha chiesto ai suoi avvocati un parere in merito. Se l'extra rivendita andrà ad Elliott, il fondo probabilmente terrà il club. Altrimenti, se andrà a Li, la situazione cambierebbe.
> 
> ...



Neanche quotato il fatto che stasera ne sapremo ne piú, ne meno di adesso


----------



## Aron (9 Luglio 2018)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Epilogo catastrofico: Elliott non accetta la proposta di Li, battaglia legale,e Milan nel limbo a tempo indeterminato.Mi aspetto qualcosa del genere oggi.



La battaglia legale sarebbe parte del teatrino. Non inciderebbe nulla.


----------



## Zenos (9 Luglio 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> La battaglia legale sarebbe parte del teatrino. Non inciderebbe nulla.



Sarà il pretesto per il mercato a saldo 0...


----------



## admin (9 Luglio 2018)

*Il Giornale in edicola conferma tutto, anche la presenza di Fassone e dei collaboratori di Li a Londra per la missione closing. Il nome sarebbe quello di Rybolovlev anche se ieri un collaboratore del russo avrebbe smentito questa voce. Ci sarebbe anche il problema del doppio club in Europa, considerato che il russo è anche proprietario del Monaco. 

Poi c'è il contenzioso con Elliott, dal quale non sarà facile uscirne fuori per Li. Il fondo può considerare Li inadempiente a causa del mancato versamento dei 32 milioni di euro. E' per questo motivo che Fassone qualche giorno fa dichiarò di non sapere chi aveva versato la somma nelle casse del club.*


----------



## Freddiedevil (9 Luglio 2018)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Epilogo catastrofico: Elliott non accetta la proposta di Li, battaglia legale,e Milan nel limbo a tempo indeterminato.Mi aspetto qualcosa del genere oggi.



Se anche ci fosse una battaglia legale mi auguro che, nonostante tutto, Elliott decida di gestire il club e rivenderlo in un secondo momento: secondo me c'è davvero troppo poco tempo per cambiare tutto in corsa con una terza proprietà nel giro di un mese, ed è giusto che, arrivati a Luglio, e per non vedere depauperati gli asset, pensino anche al mercato.
Per fortuna, grazie anche ai tanto criticati 11 acquisti della scorsa stagione, credo che non dobbiamo rifondare nulla ma soltanto fare 3/4 acquisti di grosso calibro per puntare almeno al quarto posto, a maggior ragione se non giochiamo l'EL.


----------



## Zenos (9 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma Fassone in un anno ha mai detta una (U-N-A) cosa che corrispondesse alla verità?



Ho la sensazione che tra qualche tempo lo vedremo in Parlamento accanto a cravatta gialla.


----------



## Freddiedevil (9 Luglio 2018)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Sarà il pretesto per il mercato a saldo 0...



Il mercato lo dovresti fare comunque a 0 per via della sanzione della break-even rule e il FPF, a meno che non trovi entrate tipo sponsorizzazioni esterne.
Ringrazia quei geni che ci hanno amministrato nel 2014/2017...


----------



## admin (9 Luglio 2018)

*Tuttosport sicuro: Li prova a vendere il Milan in extremis a Rybolovlev ma sarà l'ennesimo flop. Sarà Elliott a prendere il club rossonero in pegno ed a gestirlo prima di rivenderlo. Il fondo ha già contattato Gandini, Maldini, Albertini e Giuntoli. 

Elliott convocherà il CDA poi metterà 150 mln per la gestione del club e per il mercato. Una volta perso il Milan, Li potrebbe non rassegnarsi e partire con una battaglia legale in Lussemburgo. Ma di sicuro non partirebbe favorito. Anzi. 

Ecco i soggetti interessati a rilevare il club rossonero da Elliott: i Ricketts, Commisso, un saudita legato alla famiglia regnante (non Al Falasi), un uomo d'affari di Dubai*


----------



## kipstar (9 Luglio 2018)

qual'è lo scenario peggiore ? 
ecco...è quello che accadrà....


----------



## Freddiedevil (9 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Tuttosport sicuro: Li prova a vendere il Milan in extremis a Rybolovlev ma sarà l'ennesimo flop. Sarà Elliott a prendere il club rossonero in pegno ed a gestirlo prima di rivenderlo. Il fondo ha già contattato Gandini, Maldini, Albertini e Giuntoli.
> 
> Elliott convocherà il CDA poi metterà 150 mln per la gestione del club e per il mercato. Una volta perso il Milan, Li potrebbe non rassegnarsi e partire con una battaglia legale in Lussemburgo. Ma di sicuro non partirebbe favorito. Anzi.
> 
> Ecco i soggetti interessati a rilevare il club rossonero da Elliott: i Ricketts, Commisso, un saudita legato alla famiglia regnante (non Al Falasi), un uomo d'affari di Dubai*



Saudita e uomo d'affari di Dubai...già cominciamo a ragionare...


----------



## Darren Marshall (9 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Tuttosport sicuro: Li prova a vendere il Milan in extremis a Rybolovlev ma sarà l'ennesimo flop. Sarà Elliott a prendere il club rossonero in pegno ed a gestirlo prima di rivenderlo. Il fondo ha già contattato Gandini, Maldini, Albertini e Giuntoli.
> 
> Elliott convocherà il CDA poi metterà 150 mln per la gestione del club e per il mercato. Una volta perso il Milan, Li potrebbe non rassegnarsi e partire con una battaglia legale in Lussemburgo. Ma di sicuro non partirebbe favorito. Anzi.
> 
> Ecco i soggetti interessati a rilevare il club rossonero da Elliott: i Ricketts, Commisso, un saudita legato alla famiglia regnante (non Al Falasi), un uomo d'affari di Dubai*


Con la fortuna che abbiamo finiremo nelle mani dell’unico arabo “povero”.


----------



## IDRIVE (9 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dai quotidiani in edicola, oggi conosceremo quale sarà il futuro del Milan. Elliott prenderà in pegno il club rossonero oppure Li riuscirà a concludere l'accordo di vendita con il suo compratore? Si parla di Rybolovlev, ma non ci sono conferme a proposito. *Li e Fassone* sono a Londra e provano a concludere. L'ultima parola è di Elliott che può dire di no.
> 
> *Ma c'è un nodo: a chi andrà l'extra rivendita del club.* Ovvero, se Elliott dirà di no al compratore di Li si andrà in tribunale per fissare il valore corretto del club. Col debito azzerato, il valore del Milan sarebbe di 370 milioni. Li cercherà di far capire che il Milan vale più dei 740 mln pagati. E che quel guadagno deve essere il suo. Elliott ha chiesto ai suoi avvocati un parere in merito. Se l'extra rivendita andrà ad Elliott, il fondo probabilmente terrà il club. Altrimenti, se andrà a Li, la situazione cambierebbe.
> 
> ...


E con tutto questo incastro di situazioni, degno del miglior Tetris, qualcuno ha il coraggio di scrivere o pensare davvero che oggi sia "il giorno della verità?". Scommettiamo che ci aspetta una telenovela (l'ennesima) che ci accompagnerà per tutta l'estate?


----------



## admin (9 Luglio 2018)

IDRIVE ha scritto:


> E con tutto questo incastro di situazioni, degno del miglior Tetris, qualcuno ha il coraggio di scrivere o pensare davvero che oggi sia "il giorno della verità?". Scommettiamo che ci aspetta una telenovela (l'ennesima) che ci accompagnerà per tutta l'estate?



Ma è ovvio: the show must go on.


----------



## Wetter (9 Luglio 2018)

La cosa che mi fa più paura è che il nuovo proprietario possa confermare l'attuale duo Fassone-Mirabelli


----------



## admin (9 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dai quotidiani in edicola, oggi conosceremo quale sarà il futuro del Milan. Elliott prenderà in pegno il club rossonero oppure Li riuscirà a concludere l'accordo di vendita con il suo compratore? Si parla di Rybolovlev, ma non ci sono conferme a proposito. *Li e Fassone* sono a Londra e provano a concludere. L'ultima parola è di Elliott che può dire di no.
> 
> *Ma c'è un nodo: a chi andrà l'extra rivendita del club.* Ovvero, se Elliott dirà di no al compratore di Li si andrà in tribunale per fissare il valore corretto del club. Col debito azzerato, il valore del Milan sarebbe di 370 milioni. Li cercherà di far capire che il Milan vale più dei 740 mln pagati. E che quel guadagno deve essere il suo. Elliott ha chiesto ai suoi avvocati un parere in merito. Se l'extra rivendita andrà ad Elliott, il fondo probabilmente terrà il club. Altrimenti, se andrà a Li, la situazione cambierebbe.
> 
> ...



*Leggete e quotate*


----------



## Kaketto (9 Luglio 2018)

Wetter ha scritto:


> La cosa che mi fa più paura è che il nuovo proprietario possa confermare l'attuale duo Fassone-Mirabelli



Con roblovebcv sicuro. Con elliot non credo proprio.


----------



## Zenos (9 Luglio 2018)

IDRIVE ha scritto:


> E con tutto questo incastro di situazioni, degno del miglior Tetris, qualcuno ha il coraggio di scrivere o pensare davvero che oggi sia "il giorno della verità?". Scommettiamo che ci aspetta una telenovela (l'ennesima) che ci accompagnerà per tutta l'estate?



Ma no sicuramente Li parlerà a Singer del nuovo acquirente,il patron di Elliot gli risponderà mi spiace hai perso 500 milioni,stratta di mano ed abbiamo risolto tutti i nostri problemi.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (9 Luglio 2018)

Non so più cosa pensare e cosa augurare al nostro amato club. Io prego. Prego il buon dio che ce la mandi buona... Anche se non abbiamo ancora espiato sino in fondo il ventennio berlusconiano.

Non ci resta che pregare


----------



## admin (9 Luglio 2018)

*Corriere dello Sport: Li sta provando a vendere il Milan a Rybolovlev ma Elliott non sembra assolutamente interessato ad accettare. Elliott già in mattinata potrebbe avviare l'escussione del pegno. A quel punto, Li darebbe il via alla battaglia legale. Sarebbe questa, infatti, l'intenzione del cinese. 

A meno di offerte clamorose, Singer non sembra intenzionato a rivendere subito il club rossonero. Anzi, pensa ad un nuovo management. Contatti, come già riportato, Marotta (ha rifiutato) Maldini e Albertini.

Ed infatti Fassone si è aggrappato a Mendes e Rybolovlev per restare in corsa.*


----------



## mabadi (9 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Corriere dello Sport: Li sta provando a vendere il Milan a Rybolovlev ma Elliott non sembra assolutamente interessato ad accettare. Elliott già in mattinata potrebbe avviare l'escussione del pegno. A quel punto, Li darebbe il via alla battaglia legale. Sarebbe questa, infatti, l'intenzione del cinese.
> 
> A meno di offerte clamorose, Singer non sembra intenzionato a rivendere subito il club rossonero. Anzi, pensa ad un nuovo management. Contatti, come già riportato, Marotta (ha rifiutato) Maldini e Albertini.
> 
> Ed infatti Fassone si è aggrappato a Mendes e Rybolovlev per restare in corsa.*



Direi che Elliott ha interesse a gestire almeno per un anno il club in modo da un lato da diluire la presenza di YL all'interno (tramite aumenti di capitale) e dall'altro da ricollegare alla propria gestione l'aumento di valore del club in modo da potersi tenere l'incremento.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (9 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Corriere dello Sport: Li sta provando a vendere il Milan a Rybolovlev ma Elliott non sembra assolutamente interessato ad accettare. Elliott già in mattinata potrebbe avviare l'escussione del pegno. A quel punto, Li darebbe il via alla battaglia legale. Sarebbe questa, infatti, l'intenzione del cinese.
> 
> A meno di offerte clamorose, Singer non sembra intenzionato a rivendere subito il club rossonero. Anzi, pensa ad un nuovo management. Contatti, come già riportato, Marotta (ha rifiutato) Maldini e Albertini.
> 
> Ed infatti Fassone si è aggrappato a Mendes e Rybolovlev per restare in corsa.*



Che dire...forza Elliott!!!


----------



## sunburn (9 Luglio 2018)

mabadi ha scritto:


> Direi che Elliott ha interesse a gestire almeno per un anno il club in modo da un lato da diluire la presenza di YL all'interno (tramite aumenti di capitale) e dall'altro da ricollegare alla propria gestione l'aumento di valore del club in modo da potersi tenere l'incremento.


Non credo che Elliott si tenga Li. Li verrà liquidato con due noccioline se gli va bene. 
Quanto a Elliott, secondo me ci rivende nel giro di poco perché più investe per aumentare il valore del Club, più sale il prezzo al quale dovrebbe venderci per guadagnarci.


----------



## admin (9 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dai quotidiani in edicola, oggi conosceremo quale sarà il futuro del Milan. Elliott prenderà in pegno il club rossonero oppure Li riuscirà a concludere l'accordo di vendita con il suo compratore? Si parla di Rybolovlev, ma non ci sono conferme a proposito. *Li e Fassone* sono a Londra e provano a concludere. L'ultima parola è di Elliott che può dire di no.
> 
> *Ma c'è un nodo: a chi andrà l'extra rivendita del club.* Ovvero, se Elliott dirà di no al compratore di Li si andrà in tribunale per fissare il valore corretto del club. Col debito azzerato, il valore del Milan sarebbe di 370 milioni. Li cercherà di far capire che il Milan vale più dei 740 mln pagati. E che quel guadagno deve essere il suo. Elliott ha chiesto ai suoi avvocati un parere in merito. Se l'extra rivendita andrà ad Elliott, il fondo probabilmente terrà il club. Altrimenti, se andrà a Li, la situazione cambierebbe.
> 
> ...



*Leggete e quotate. C'è tutto.*


----------



## wildfrank (9 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Anche La Gazzetta conferma: Fassone ed i due Li sono a Londra per provare a vendere il Milan. Si fa il nome di Rybolovlev ma non va trascurata nemmeno la pista Commisso. Elliott può dire di no e prendere il club rossonero in pegno. Dal quartier generale del fondo filtra poco, ma la bilancia tende leggermente sulla possibilità che Singer si prenda il club e poi decida di rivenderlo. Oppure, che lo tenga per un periodo breve o magari lungo. *



Non so come andrà a finire. So solo che dei cinesi nel Milan non voglio nemmeno un lontano ricordo.


----------



## Djici (9 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dai quotidiani in edicola, oggi conosceremo quale sarà il futuro del Milan. Elliott prenderà in pegno il club rossonero oppure Li riuscirà a concludere l'accordo di vendita con il suo compratore? Si parla di Rybolovlev, ma non ci sono conferme a proposito. *Li e Fassone* sono a Londra e provano a concludere. L'ultima parola è di Elliott che può dire di no.
> 
> *Ma c'è un nodo: a chi andrà l'extra rivendita del club.* Ovvero, se Elliott dirà di no al compratore di Li si andrà in tribunale per fissare il valore corretto del club. Col debito azzerato, il valore del Milan sarebbe di 370 milioni. Li cercherà di far capire che il Milan vale più dei 740 mln pagati. E che quel guadagno deve essere il suo. Elliott ha chiesto ai suoi avvocati un parere in merito. Se l'extra rivendita andrà ad Elliott, il fondo probabilmente terrà il club. Altrimenti, se andrà a Li, la situazione cambierebbe.
> 
> ...



Incredibile quello che succede da noi...


----------



## mabadi (9 Luglio 2018)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Non credo che Elliott si tenga Li. Li verrà liquidato con due noccioline se gli va bene.
> Quanto a Elliott, secondo me ci rivende nel giro di poco perché più investe per aumentare il valore del Club, più sale il prezzo al quale dovrebbe venderci per guadagnarci.



Da quanto ho capito ll problema è che non credo possano liquidare YL così semplicemente visto che è pur sempre il proprietario.
In Italia e Lussemburgo c'è il divieto di patto commissorio ovvero è vietato al titolare del pegno di diventare proprietario del pegno stesso.
Ne deriva che il bene oggetto di pegno deve essere venduto dal Tribunale e poi il titolare del pegno si rifà sul ricavato fino alla concorrenza del credito.
Ne deriva che Elliott non potrebbe guadagnarci più di quanto ha prestato (aumentato degli interessi).
Tuttavia visto che ha il diritto di voto delle azioni in pegno potrebbe, invece che passare dal Tribunale, venderci al primo soggetto che gli offra una somma superiore al pegno.
In tal caso la differenza la prenderebbe YL, il quale tuttavia potrebbe far causa ad Elliott se il prezzo di vendita non fosse giusto e congruo ovvero nell'ipotesi in cui dovesse presentarsi con un soggetto disposto ad offrire una somma superiore a quella del potenziale compratore di Elliott.
Io ipotizzo una terza strada ovvero che Elliott sia oggi socio di minoranza del Milan (in virtù dei 32ml) e possa disporre aumenti di capitale al fine di saldare il proprio pegno ecc. In tal modo la quota di YL verrebbe diluita.
Naturalmente senza conoscere i contratti ed il diritto applicabile è una semplice ipotesi.


----------



## Miracle1980 (9 Luglio 2018)

.


----------



## diavoloINme (9 Luglio 2018)

Io ad elliott che tiene il milan non ci credo : del resto nel calcio non ha mai fatto speculazioni, figuriamoci se si mette a valorizzare un club.
Il mondo del calcio poi è molto particolare : una palla che rotola, un palo, un infortunio, un errore arbitrale può decidere le sorti di una stagione e ridisegnare il destino.
Un mondo troppo variabile per chi lavora di cinismo.
Lo speculatore nel calcio è solo colui che vaorizza un giocatore pagandolo x per poi venderlo 10x : vogliamo che elliott faccia questo?
In molti/ in troppi invece , a mio parere, si stanno illudendo che elliott possa portare il milan ai vertici per poi rivenderlo.
E quanti soldi dovrebbe immettere elliott per riuscire in ciò?E quanti poi ne dovrebbe chiedere da un'eventuale cessione?
Non vedo affari possibile da fare nel calcio se non valorizzando e cedendo giocatori, pratica che però di certo non valorizza il club e comunque ci vogliono anni e anni di lavoro.


----------



## neversayconte (9 Luglio 2018)

.


----------



## nybreath (9 Luglio 2018)

la gazzetta le ha dette tutte, nessuna possibilità esclusa, così è impossibile sbagliare...


----------



## Djici (9 Luglio 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Io ad elliott che tiene il milan non ci credo : del resto nel calcio non ha mai fatto speculazioni, figuriamoci se si mette a valorizzare un club.
> Il mondo del calcio poi è molto particolare : una palla che rotola, un palo, un infortunio, un errore arbitrale può decidere le sorti di una stagione e ridisegnare il destino.
> Un mondo troppo variabile per chi lavora di cinismo.
> Lo speculatore nel calcio è solo colui che vaorizza un giocatore pagandolo x per poi venderlo 10x : vogliamo che elliott faccia questo?
> ...



Straquoto tutto.
Per fare soldi devi comprare societa medie.

Le squadre che hanno l'obiettivo di vincere difficilmente possono fare soldi... sorpratutto se inizialmente stanno in una brutta situazione finanziara e sportiva.

Gia devi spendere un botto per comprare la societa.
Poi devi spendere un botto per piu anni per farlo tornare grande.

E come vuoi ripagarti da tutti quei soldi ?
Per me non c'e stadio di proprieta che tenga o progetto a lungo termine...
Il proprietario deve essere consapevole che sta buttando i soldi ma lo fa pe sfizio o deve trovare un tornaconto personale diverso dalla sola vincita di un trofeo (cosi come ha fatto Berlusconi che ci ha usati per pubblicita e poi per sgravare gli utili delle sue aziende...).

FORSE l'unico modo di fare una bella operazione economica e il collocamento in borsa perche in quel caso non e che devi trovare un pollo per cederli il 100% a prezzo da capogiro...


----------



## diavoloINme (9 Luglio 2018)

Djici ha scritto:


> Straquoto tutto.
> Per fare soldi devi comprare societa medie.
> 
> Le squadre che hanno l'obiettivo di vincere difficilmente possono fare soldi... sorpratutto se inizialmente stanno in una brutta situazione finanziara e sportiva.
> ...



Elliott è uno squalo quindi le possibilità sono due : o sta già lavorando in gran segreto con qualcuno e per qualcuno ( e quel qualcuno ha tanti soldi ma ha deciso per ora di star dietro le quinte) oppure prepariamoci a veder vendere anche i bagni di milanello perchè il fondo farà di tutto per riprendersi, con gli interessi, ciò che gli appartiene.


----------



## Milanforever26 (9 Luglio 2018)

Intanto sono le 11 e ancora non sappiamo nulla..mah..


----------



## Maravich49 (9 Luglio 2018)

Se oggi...


----------



## admin (9 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dai quotidiani in edicola, oggi conosceremo quale sarà il futuro del Milan. Elliott prenderà in pegno il club rossonero oppure Li riuscirà a concludere l'accordo di vendita con il suo compratore? Si parla di Rybolovlev, ma non ci sono conferme a proposito. *Li e Fassone* sono a Londra e provano a concludere. L'ultima parola è di Elliott che può dire di no.
> 
> *Ma c'è un nodo: a chi andrà l'extra rivendita del club.* Ovvero, se Elliott dirà di no al compratore di Li si andrà in tribunale per fissare il valore corretto del club. Col debito azzerato, il valore del Milan sarebbe di 370 milioni. Li cercherà di far capire che il Milan vale più dei 740 mln pagati. E che quel guadagno deve essere il suo. Elliott ha chiesto ai suoi avvocati un parere in merito. Se l'extra rivendita andrà ad Elliott, il fondo probabilmente terrà il club. Altrimenti, se andrà a Li, la situazione cambierebbe.
> 
> ...


.


----------



## Tizio (9 Luglio 2018)

admin ha scritto:


> *leggete e quotate*



Lol


----------

